

FBI OpenBSD Backdoors and RSA Cipher Vulnerability - charliesome
http://cryptome.org/2012/01/0032.htm

======
waitwhat
_Mr. Jenkins and Premenos also maintained extensive contacts with the Crown of
England, including prominent English Lords involved with Internet
communications technology._

So... The Queen is in on it?

~~~
googoobaby
I knew Lyndon LaRouche was right about her! I'll bet Henry Kissinger is in
there somewhere too.

